# Audi 3.0 to 1.8T build thread.



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a similar thread on audizine (nein-reis). I have been building a 1.8T motor for my B6 Audi that is currently inhabited by a 3.0 V6 N/A engine that is just not cutting it. As this build advances from here I will have some questions and this forum helped me a ton when building my old GTI w/gt3071R stroker a few years ago. Huge thanks to Ryan (rabbitchaser) and the rest of the DCdubs guys, along with Pete and Dave @ Integrated Engineering, Greg @ DTHaus, Clint @ RAI, Doug (dougyfresh) and everyone else for lending tips or stopping in to check up on me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is my car as she sits now:
































I picked up a engine from a local Audi owner (styleprojekt).
AWP 1.8T out of a front wrecked A4:
























Tore down the block and sent it out to the machine shop for hot tank, honing, etc...
























Took my first trip to *Integrated Engineering* for parts. Pete and Dave are stand up guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























































New rods, pistons, gapped rings, bearings, etc... installed:








































More progress photos:








































Had a little down time so took the opportunity to re-new the finish on the block and give it some fresh paint.

















Then I layed down a nice coat of engine primer.
















And after that set I finished it off with a fresh coat of semi-gloss black.
























Getting ready to build the head. The head had some bent valves, so I replaced them all with black nitrated and iconel coated supertech valves.
























































It is amazing that this is the same motor I started with. Looks almost new again, its all coming together. 








Head was port and polished followed by hot tank treatment.








And the valve train is reassembled.
















Hopefully this is the last time I see these guys!








ARP head bolts and a new gasket, the head is finally back on!
















I did a wrinkle paint finish on the valve cover. I did a rather large "wrinkle" that I think will look incredible with a carbon fiber coil cover.
















This is a real milestone in the build, a buttoned up motor.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by stkshftgti at 1:24 AM 12-19-2009_


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

I'll be the first one to say it... DAMN. Can't wait to see that beast of a motor in there. Fantastic work so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (J-tec)*

I'm building this as a daily driver and for track use here: http://millermotorsportspark.com/explore/maps/
I'm at a higher elevation and I want a pretty quick spool. I'm thinking a gt2871r or similar with a custom intake manifold (already being built, thanks jonnyp!). Any ideas on best places to buy or more importantly tuning? I'm thinking Tapp since I will need a few custom things done for the swap to work. I would like to get the fastest spool possible with around 350-400AWHP on pump.
Suggestions? ha ha


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (stkshftgti)*

You said it is a stroker motor? What is the final displacement? I think a 2871 would be pushing it for 350-400AWHP. I would go at least 3076r or BW S256/8.


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (PimpMyRide)*

I got 330whp with 1.8t and 2871r , stock head/bottom end . I think 350 whp is possible with water meth and a maxed out turbo


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

2871 is a great choice IMO
I have 2871 on Tial Vband housing
2008cc
tubular mani/ 44mm Tial WG
spaced inlet mani








big port head
Tapp 630cc file
This in a B5 quattro avant
Engine is ready, mani is not.
I am expecting 220+bhp/250ftlbs by 4000rpm and close to 400bhp at 22-25psi.
dyno from a small port stock 1.8t with rods and t25 2871 vs a 3071.








I want a low down torque monster with a limit of around 400bhp up top. 
2871 works for that.
more top end required and you need a 3071 


_Modified by jc_bb at 4:38 AM 12-19-2009_


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Bug_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bug_racer* »_I got 330whp with 1.8t and 2871r , stock head/bottom end . I think 350 whp is possible with water meth and a maxed out turbo









Remember he said AWHP. Take another 10%(rough figure) drivetrain loss off of your FWHP figure. I You dont lose very much spool going from a 2871 - 3076/BWS256, and you wouldn't have to push the turbo out of its effeciency range to make the power.

_Modified by PimpMyRide at 5:17 AM 12-19-2009_


_Modified by PimpMyRide at 5:17 AM 12-19-2009_


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (PimpMyRide)*

Nice build...way to make good use out of the basement


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Watching..... this one is gonna be good..


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Audi 3.0 to 1.8T build thread. (stkshftgti)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The 2871R is a great turbo. spools quickly and w/ awd you actually get to floor it 1st-3rd gears!!!
you may come up a bit short on your power goals of 350-400whp unless your really pushing that turbo. but w/ the added dispalcement and w/m it should def. help to get you close.
GL with your build.










_Modified by bjtgtr at 11:35 AM 12-19-2009_


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments! This is not a stroked motor, just a very strong motor that I should be able to push. 
jc_bb what are you using for your exhaust mani?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Audi 3.0 to 1.8T build thread. (stkshftgti)*

tight nice work man! im thinking a 3071 or 3076 is better for you power goals. yeah they are a lil more laggy which you dont want but its going to be a huge stretch to get 400awhp outta a 2871. also something for you to think about is you pcv system. i see you have a aeb style valve cover with no pcv outlet, and its already painted.







dont forget about this








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








best of luck man!!


----------



## porkchop_man (Apr 20, 2007)

gt28 is too small for 400fwhp let alone 400awhp. You will need a 3076 for sure to achieve that.. stick with a .63ar for quick spool. Its a nice turbo. I enjoyed it


----------



## motoo344 (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (porkchop_man)*

Looks like a great build and your car looks great. Just out of curiosity, are the 6's in these car just not worth building? The 1.8t that much easier? I don't know much about the 6 cylinders with audi/vw.


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

sick build man... everything looks great.. and yeah 3076 is what i would also recommend... I have the turbo and love it...


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (GLI_jetta)*

I would also look at some of the precision units, I wouldnt settle for just Garret. So many turbo options are available these days.
Rotormaster is number 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (PimpMyRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PimpMyRide* »_Rotormaster is number 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *porkchop_man* »_gt28 is too small for 400fwhp let alone 400awhp. You will need a 3076 for sure to achieve that.. stick with a .63ar for quick spool. Its a nice turbo. I enjoyed it

I just really do not want to lag out of the corners, and I'm at a higher elevation... it took a while for a 3071 to spool on my 1.9L stroker. I will take less HP for a faster lap time.

_Quote, originally posted by *motoo344* »_Looks like a great build and your car looks great. Just out of curiosity, are the 6's in these car just not worth building? The 1.8t that much easier? I don't know much about the 6 cylinders with audi/vw. 

Its not a VR6, thats for sure. It has little to know aftermarket, and they tend to fail quickly on superchargers at 9psi let alone turbos. The 2.7TT on the other hand would be nice, but wrong body.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (stkshftgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stkshftgti* »_
Its not a VR6, thats for sure. It has little to know aftermarket, and they tend to fail quickly on superchargers at 9psi let alone turbos. The 2.7TT on the other hand would be nice, but wrong body. 

You sure? I thought the new ones were 30v just like the 2.7t and shared some parts?


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (stkshftgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stkshftgti* »_
I just really do not want to lag out of the corners, and I'm at a higher elevation... it took a while for a 3071 to spool on my 1.9L stroker. I will take less HP for a faster lap time.
Its not a VR6, thats for sure. It has little to know aftermarket, and they tend to fail quickly on superchargers at 9psi let alone turbos. The 2.7TT on the other hand would be nice, but wrong body. 

With a 3071 you should still be in boost coming out of a corner if you stay withing 3500-4000 rpms. A track vehicle doesnt really need a fast spooling turbo because you should never be dropping out of your desired powerband in the first place.


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (PimpMyRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
You sure? I thought the new ones were 30v just like the 2.7t and shared some parts?

Positive.

_Quote, originally posted by *PimpMyRide* »_
With a 3071 you should still be in boost coming out of a corner if you stay withing 3500-4000 rpms. A track vehicle doesnt really need a fast spooling turbo because you should never be dropping out of your desired powerband in the first place.

I still have not bought the turbo yet, so I'll do more research.


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
You sure? I thought the new ones were 30v just like the 2.7t and shared some parts?

Those 3.0's suck balls. The early 2003 ones had big issues with the cam gear bolts backing out. This would take out the cam tensioner. I used to hate working on them. The cats would always fail too on the AVK 3.0 motors. good ridence IMO. They are in no way anything like the old 2.8/2.7TT motors. Totally different heads, different T-belt set up, different style cam adjusters (they can actaully operate independitly of each other unlike the 2.8/2.7TT) but overall, just not a very good motor. Hence why the production run was limited to 3 years.
Now a VR6, those have merit. I'm actually looking for a 2000-2001 A6 4.2 V8 Q to use as a starting point to do a VRT swap into using the 034 adaptor set up and a 01E 6sp tranny.
keep up the good work OP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
heres another vote to do a T3 3071R .63. 


_Modified by bjtgtr at 4:53 PM 12-22-2009_


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*

I've been getting a lot of packages and fun stuff lately. Took a look at it all tonight, man its getting close.








Unpackaged it all to see what's inside.
V-band GT3076
ATP V-band clamps and flanges
Clutchmasters FX400 and flywheel (thanks a ton to Greg @DTH, incredible service!)
Podi VDO gauge and mount (thanks to Greg @Podi, these guys have the best customer service in the industry!)
Custom Intake manifold (*Thanks JohnnyP!!!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
B5 return system fuel rail w/FPR
70mm Big throttle body
Bosch 004 fuel pump
034 SPA downpipe
SPA exhaust manifold (not pictured)
Precision intercooler
IC plumbing
42DD map flange
42DD vacuum kit
Tial wastegate
Tial BOV V-band
Exhaust wrap 
K&N slim filter (does not fit either, too small ha ha)
NGK BKR7E spark plugs 
Think thats it, and more on the way....


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (stkshftgti)*

You were all right BTW... I knew I would switch and I ended up with a GT3076R... *Huge thanks to Pete and Dave at Integrated Engineering!* I'm super lucky to have those guys local.

















I HAD to test fit it right?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Standalone?


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

OMG... im rebuilding a 1.8t right now. and damn it looks nothing like that


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

sick!!


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (stkshftgti)*

stkshftgti - you must have some photography background because you have mad skills with the camera. 
Beautiful build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fernando Yip (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Audi 3.0 to 1.8T build thread. (stkshftgti)*

It's really an amazing engine.but it seems that you are increasing the comprehenssion ratio,why?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

Very Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Something to consider would be a heat shield.
This is one from SEM which is independent to the turbine housing.


























_Modified by [email protected] at 4:59 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## Big Cojones (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I love the build the Spa mani make it looks so much better.


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Big Cojones)*

sick build!! watching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Audi 3.0 to 1.8T build thread. (stkshftgti)*

Is it wrong to feel slightly aroused by this?


----------



## porc933 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Audi 3.0 to 1.8T build thread. ()*

not one bit


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the comments guys! Waiting on a few odds and ends and the motor should be running in the next month.









_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_Standalone?

No, Tapp's Maestro suite 7

_Quote, originally posted by *Andaloons* »_stkshftgti - you must have some photography background because you have mad skills with the camera. 
Beautiful build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, these are just snap shots... I'm a professional photographer, my one and only job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Very Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Something to consider would be a heat shield.
This is one from SEM which is independent to the turbine housing.


I like the look of that, I could not find it on the site... do you have a link? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Audi 3.0 to 1.8T build thread. (porc933)*

lots of WIN here.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TheNightMan (Nov 28, 2009)

those pictures of just the parts should be company pictures for them haha
this is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (stkshftgti)*

PM'd you


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_PM'd you









Got it, thanks Don!


----------



## iLove2dubb (Feb 3, 2008)

more info on that heat sheild please!







I can't find it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (iLove2dubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iLove2dubb* »_more info on that heat sheild please!







I can't find it!

PM'd you


----------



## Fernando Yip (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Audi 3.0 to 1.8T build thread. (stkshftgti)*

IT'S REALLY AN AMAZING CAR。BUT IT SEEMS THAT YOU‘RE INCREASING THE COMPREHENSSION RATIO。 I DO NOT UNDERSTAND


----------



## JakeB. (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: (stkshftgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stkshftgti* »_Thanks, these are just snap shots... I'm a professional photographer, my one and only job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Got a link? I'm curious








I was gonna call you a dick... sweet car, sweet build, sweet 5D2... but I won't do it.








Looking forward to seeing the outcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Draig (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: (JakeB.)*









OEM timing belt?
No desire for some beefier with a mechanical tensioner?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4545303 
Awesome build - very inspirational!


----------



## volksspoolen (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Audi 3.0 to 1.8T build thread. (stkshftgti)*

why are your side mirrors and vc gaskets floating around the room


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Audi 3.0 to 1.8T build thread. (volksspoolen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksspoolen* »_why are your side mirrors and vc gaskets floating around the room

















lol other projects and garbage

_Quote, originally posted by *Draig* »_ 
OEM timing belt?
No desire for some beefier with a mechanical tensioner?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4545303 
Awesome build - very inspirational!









None whatsoever. Haha


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

This is really starting to shape up, everything is going on and its becoming a real motor. This weekend should be a lot of fun, wish me luck!


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (stkshftgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stkshftgti* »_Thanks for the compliments! This is not a stroked motor, just a very strong motor that I should be able to push. 
jc_bb what are you using for your exhaust mani?

sorry just saw your question.
I am using an Agtronic custom tubular mani and DP vband all the way...


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

Drove the V6 for the last time last night, the car and the new motor are sitting in the surgical unit. If everything goes as planned the car should be driving by tuesday... might be a tad bit ambitious but I'm going for it. Wish me luck!


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

Motor is out as of friday night... Took the first photo at 7:30 and the motor was completely pulled by 9:21
2 guys and a master VW tech powered by taco bell can pull a motor like business. I was busy working so sorry for the crap exposure snap shots.
































This man is a motor pulling robot monster... not human!








Waving good by to V6








































































Sorry guys, I dropped the ball today and we all forgot cameras... but the iphone came to the rescue! Consider these a bit of a teaser I guess.
































Its officially a 1.8T now!


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sweet fukkin build


----------



## Opteron-O3 (Jan 22, 2010)

love it.


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

Still got a lot of work to do, but its coming along.


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (stkshftgti)*

Looks awesome!! Can't wait to see it finished and started!


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nice


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Audi 3.0 to 1.8T build thread. (stkshftgti)*

stkshftgti, you should be a photographer. Your photos are awesome.
...just my 2 cents.


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Audi 3.0 to 1.8T build thread. (Andaloons)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andaloons* »_stkshftgti, you should be a photographer. Your photos are awesome.
...just my 2 cents.









Thanks man... I am a photographer though, my one and only job. Although please don't judge any of my work off of these photos... these are simple snapshots. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

look who made it over to the tex!
Did you get any shots of the fueling yet?


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_look who made it over to the tex!
Did you get any shots of the fueling yet?

Hey Clint! I'll do it tomorrow night when I go back for you. I've been on the tex longer than the zine... I mostly stick to the regionals here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

So far a few things need to be changed:
I need a 1.8T radiator, and I ordered a 1.8T starter. So far that is it though, everything else is working fine.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (stkshftgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stkshftgti* »_So far a few things need to be changed:
I need a 1.8T radiator, and I ordered a 1.8T starter. So far that is it though, everything else is working fine.
Cool beans man!! GlAd to see you got something a lil bigger than that 2871. You'll be happy and if your not fire your tuner


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks like a mess and a half but I'm making a lot of progress!








And I'm really digging the podi with the new black bezel gauge! Looks stealth.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what gauge is that


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_what gauge is that

VEI
Some more snap shots after tonight.








































So close, but I keep running into dumb little snags that seem to cost me days each time.


----------



## Blackfin (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome component pics. Shame to bury all that sweet engine porn deep under wiring and vacuum lines and the like.
I don't want to be presumptuous but mightn't you want to think about re-clocking that oil feed line to the turbo off the turbine housing...


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i dont see any thing about how u got the 1.8t to bolt into the tranny, did u have to swap it or was audi nice enough to make the bell housing with both 3.0 and 1.8t bolt patterns? 
awesome project


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

baller build!
all audi/vw motors have the same bolt pattern for transmissions. the v motors have 2 patters for the auto or stick. the rs6 motor only has auto pattern. the vr6 is the only motor that is different, but there are ways around that as well. there are motors that have stick or man only cranks...or have a snub pressed in that can be pulled out.
if stkshftgti wanted to, he could 4.2 v8 this sucker or go old school and swap in a 2.2 20v i5.



_Modified by dspl1236 at 10:54 AM 4-3-2010_


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

I'm alittle late, but you coulda got there easily on 25psi in a 2871 .86!! 350 -400 AWHP
you're gonna have that dreaded lag you didn't want, but now can have WAY over your original power goals.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I just think it doesn't make sense to have a 2871R that doesn't even make 200WHP until 4500rpm...There are bigger turbos that will net more hp and sooner


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

i'd like to see them on an awd mustang


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (stkshftgti)*

Thats such a great-looking build...love the intake manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_i'd like to see them on an awd mustang


lol ditto. NO ONE can make 400awhp on a mustang with a 2871R


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

Coolant lines - done
A/C lines - done
P/S lines - mostly done (need to fab one piece and replace the cooler)
Vacuum lines - done
Wiring harness - ran but needs a lot of work yet
software - 50% done
oil/breather lines - done
knock/position sensors - done
subframe - done (needs alignment)
fulel lines - done
fuel pump - done but has major problem
block/head breather and oil catch can - done
intercooler and piping - done
still need to work out front snubmount (does not quite line up)
weld new exhaust
finish maestro suite 7
finish wiring harness
get new P/S cooler
fill with fluids
eat more pizza/drink more beer
Clone vin to ecu
code keys
code immo
code cluster
still have fuel pump issue also.

_Quote, originally posted by *Blackfin* »_
I don't want to be presumptuous but mightn't you want to think about re-clocking that oil feed line to the turbo off the turbine housing...

It was not actually tightened in these photos, it is now and not touching the housing









_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_i dont see any thing about how u got the 1.8t to bolt into the tranny, did u have to swap it or was audi nice enough to make the bell housing with both 3.0 and 1.8t bolt patterns? 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...67916#
awesome project 

I took the conversion plate off the 3.0 6sm trans and it bolted right up. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

Forgot I took these, back on its own wheels leaving the shop and heading over to the dealership.


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## pdxbora (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Audi 3.0 to 1.8T build thread. (stkshftgti)*

engine looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

My girlfriend thinks I am crazy when I make pics like this one my desktop background...


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

Its a work of art I don't know what is weird about that!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (stkshftgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stkshftgti* »_









where did you get that filter? Havent seen one that small before


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_where did you get that filter? Havent seen one that small before

K&N RX-4130-1 http://www.amazon.com/gp/produ...oduct
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It will fit 4" inlets like mine with a bit of massaging.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

they make that for us little guys with 3" inlets???


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

I have more snaps from tonight.


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

It starts
It runs
It drives
Here is the first start.
The squeal is the S-belt, something is on it causing it... no big deal.
The rough idle is from the 70mm throttle body, it had not yet been adapted... it is now and the throttle is much better. Only a few things and it should be coming home.
http://www.youtube.com/v/GTIH_...rel=0
I can not WAIT to get her on the road now.
more videos, some with it actually moving!
http://www.youtube.com/v/rlTSi...&hd=1
http://www.youtube.com/v/XvyQT...&hd=1
http://www.youtube.com/v/mhp90...&hd=1











_Modified by stkshftgti at 1:44 AM 4-28-2010_


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

bump for my running car?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice work, how do u like the maestro 7?


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (carsluTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carsluTT* »_nice work, how do u like the maestro 7? 

I do not know yet, I've only driven it like 60 feet ha ha


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (stkshftgti)*

awesome work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

Drove the car home tonight, fixed the belt squeak first ha ha. First 40 miles down, and even at 9psi it feels great!


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Audi 3.0 to 1.8T build thread. (stkshftgti)*

Stock cams in this car?


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Audi 3.0 to 1.8T build thread. (jettaman18t)*

Car looks good man.


----------



## S3.Steve (Feb 23, 2010)

that is one hell of a build..GREAT job, well done..keep us updated..


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Audi 3.0 to 1.8T build thread. (jettaman18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaman18t* »_Stock cams in this car?

Not for long, I'm building a AEB head now, and I will be using a new secret set of cams.


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

Newer non-squeaking belt video, notice how the idle is smooth also... especially for a cold start like today. Still have a oil leak from the cam gear seal. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9CNKuIryw8


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (stkshftgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stkshftgti* »_










Jealous


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Audi 3.0 to 1.8T build thread. (stkshftgti)*

Sounds good man. I'm running the same turbo on my mk4 gli. I'm still on stock cams to. I'm hoping to add my water meth kit and cams soon. I'm maxxed out on pump gas right now at 22 PSI







.


----------



## Matt1023 (Oct 1, 2007)

bump for an update?


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

stkshftgti said:


>


niceee!

It's been like a year now, that I've been tryin' replace my pos Autozone filter with a K&N or ITG filter. But I just couldn't find any thing else that small


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Added to 20v build thread


----------

